# Best time of day to feed fish



## TomCool

Just wanted to know if there is any science to when the best time to feed your fish is?


----------



## Chazwick

Morning (as in when you wake up) and before you go to bed.. that's what i do


----------



## Georgia Peach

I do first thing in the morning and last thing at night too


----------



## fishfreaks

Really, it all depends. Do you have any nocturnal fish? If so it's best to feed at night for them. If not then you should feed them at the time of day when they are most active.


----------



## Doodles

I have some nocturnal fish, 2 plecos and 7 upside-down catfish. I feed them right before I turn the lights out. One of my pleco's is out all the time, my other is a chicken so I feed him before I go to sleep. I never see my upside-down catfish so I make sure I put some food in for them at night.

The rest I feed when I get up in the morning, a snack in the afternoon and at bedtime. For them I find it doesn't really matter when I fed them because they chow down no matter when.


----------



## wildtiger

I think it's been pretty well answered. Nocturnal fish, drop food in before you turn out the lights, so they get plenty to eat. Others, in the morning and the evenings. My big fish let me know when they are hungry, so I feed when they are ready to avoid any uneaten food.


----------



## Cichlid Man

To be honest with you, it doesn't really make any difference. As long as you feed your fish when they are awake, then it doesn't really matter. I never plan when I'm going to feed them, I just feed them when they look hungry, and boy, when you've been in the fish business for a long time, you know when they need feeding. The most important thing however is not to overfeed them. If any food is left in excess, it can have devistating effects on your filtration system AND your fish.


----------

